# What solvent?



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello folks,
I'd like to try and mix my own wax, so I've got some raw waxes (carnuba etc) and some oils to muck about with.

But I believe I need some solvent for curing? Could anyone give me a suggestion as to what to start with?

I'm not after anyone's secrets (this is pure experimentation for the crack) but a shove in the general direction would be much appreciated!

Many thanks
Phil


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

A couple of solvents you can try for starters, Tupentine, De-Limonene, The problem I had with these 2 - Tupentine stinks and its near impossible to cover up the smell, De-Limonene is a nice orange frangrance but I didnt want my waxes to all smell of orange... either way these 2 are cheap, easy to find and a good starting point.


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Star Man!
Was thinking of turps and how that would stink so I won't bother trying that!


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i use white spirit and you can get it out of poundland bonus


----------

